# مقدمة عن الضواغط وأنواعها - مفيد جدا جدا



## eng_roshdy24 (19 يناير 2010)

هل من الممكن وجود ضواغط تعمل بخاصية تزيل أيه مكونات للزيوت المختلطة بالهواء ولأي درجة يمكن اثبات دلك OIL FREE 
لقد أرفقت أحد الملفات التي ساعدتني بشده على فهم AIR COMPRESSOR CYCLE وهي من شركة الألمانية Keaser 

أرجو الدعااااااااء أثابكم الله ولكم المثل
تحياتي واحترامي الى اساتدتي م/ عبدالناصر عجوة والدكتور محمد


----------



## جاسر (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً على المرفق, نفع الله بك


----------



## amine2006 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## حاتم الخليفة (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو زينب المهندس (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ورحم الله من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*الضواغط الهوائية*

وهنا معلومات أوضح عن الضواغط بأنواعها من نفس الشركة الألمانية
أرجو افادتي بكيفية الحصول على هواء نقي من الزيوت المختلطة بالهواء ودلك للصناعات الدوائية
نرجو الدعاء وأن تعم الفائدة على المسلمين أجمع


----------



## سارة السراي (22 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا أخي العزيز *_


----------



## عمراياد (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shekapom (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## king.khadawy (28 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم .... مشكور اخونا هناك ضواغط هواء حلزونية تعمل بدون زيت اصلا وهناك وسائل مساعدة توضع بعد الضاغط لفصل الزيت عنه تماما oil trap انا اتعامل مع هذة الضواغط فى محل عملى ولكن ليست kaeser انا عندى Gardner Denver امريكية الصنع عموما هما نفس الفكرة انا هقرأ ملفاتك المرفقة وان شاء الله اساعدك برد مفيد


----------



## حسام الدين جودة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف احصل على مقدمة عن الضواغط


----------



## fokary (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا على الملفات الممتازة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الدين مهران (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس وكل عام وانت بخير وجزاء الله خير


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

شكـــــــــــرا جزيلا على هـــــــــــذه الملفات القيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## abdelrahim (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود كمال امين (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## وثاب محمد عليوي (30 مايو 2011)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelrahim (30 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*


----------



## وائل البحراوى (31 مايو 2011)

مفيدة


----------



## احمد دنش (27 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## asg_m25 (27 يوليو 2012)

ملفات قيمة شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cwcenter39 (28 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع وفي قمة الروعة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (31 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هندسة التكييف (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
اريد ان اعرف متى استخدم الضاغط الترددي ومتى استخدم الضاغط الحلزوني عند عمل منظومة هواء مضغوط .
اي متى اختار الترددي ومتى اختار الحلزوني من الكتلوكات . 
مع الشكر .....


----------



## هندسة التكييف (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
اريد ان اعرف متى اختار الترددي ومتى اختار الحلزوني من الكتلوكات . 
مع الشكر .....


----------



## سما الاسلام (26 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## سعيد معمل (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم أخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس مازن وجدي (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walidshble (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## aliyarahmadi (5 فبراير 2014)

tanks


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## isem_abd (6 ديسمبر 2014)

معلومات رائعه وقيمه فعلا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

